# A Pumpkin



## Hardus Nameous (Oct 25, 2021)

It's that time of year again.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 25, 2021)

Nice shots.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 25, 2021)

That's one weird looking pumpkin.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 26, 2021)

Evil.


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks all, yeah the mouth does look wierd.  Instead of carving it out normally I tried shaving it down to make it transparent and etched lines in it.  Then I threw a 120 volt LED worklight in it for the pictures.


----------

